# box and pan folder



## steve007 (13 May 2019)

hello im after a box and pan folder 600mm or 24" version as anyone got one for sale
or can point me in the direction to purchase one please


----------



## TFrench (13 May 2019)

I know of a gabro one local to me I could probably persuade the owner to part with. Pm me if you're interested.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## steve007 (13 May 2019)

ive seen one on ebay but hes asking £900 ooooooo
its rather a big machine i was hoping for a smaller one as space is limited


----------



## TFrench (13 May 2019)

Does it need to be a box and pan or can you get away with a solid jaw? Gabro's are about the only ones that come up in 600mm width. Not even many in the 3ft size.

Edit - that ebay one has been on forever - its fantasy money. They're worth more like £500.


----------



## steve007 (13 May 2019)

im afterone like this
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WNS-Sheet-Me ... SwiG1Z0i5K


----------



## Robbo3 (14 May 2019)

Chronos do a 24" brake (Ref: SMY016) for £169.15 or an 18" (Ref: SMY015A) for £43.20
- https://www.chronos.ltd.uk/acatalog/Eng ... s_340.html


----------



## cammy9r (14 May 2019)

Hi, i bought a Metz box brake 2 months ago for £280. It is a clone like many others and has turned out to be a useful and accurate tool . They were easily available but now when i did a search to find you a link I cant find any, only a similar one on ebay at £400. Perhaps contact Metz to see if out of stock or discontinued. It seems all the choices for 24" brakes have gone.


----------



## steve007 (14 May 2019)

Yeah i saw thst to they still do the 44 model but stopped the 45


----------

